# Im a p2p noob in gentoo. need to open ports!

## cuchumino

i think my slow downloads on torrent and other p2p software is due to the fact that im behind a port block.

how do i unblock the ports to get better downloads? Take in mind, im a noob at this.  :Razz: 

----------

## yngwin

That depends on your network setup. Are you behind a router? Are you using a firewall?

----------

## cuchumino

no router. just me. 

i don't know if i have a firewall, or if gentoo has a built in firewall.

im starting to suspect something is up because bit torrent says im "firewall/NATted"

----------

## lesourbe

 *cuchumino wrote:*   

> no router. just me. 
> 
> i don't know if i have a firewall, or if gentoo has a built in firewall.
> 
> im starting to suspect something is up because bit torrent says im "firewall/NATted"

 

If you did not emerge a firewall you don't have a firewall.

what's the model of your modem ?

----------

## cuchumino

motorola SB5100

----------

## cuchumino

when i check ports with azureus, it says my port is natted.

wth do i do to unnat it? the downloads are slow.

----------

## kill

If you connected directly to the router and you haven't set up a firewall then there is probably nothing that can be done. Just to be sure run

```
# ifconfig
```

And paste the output here. It sounds like you may be one of the unlucky people with a cheap ISP that uses NAT instead of giving each customer their own public ip address.

----------

## lesourbe

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/181659.html

look here searching for "motorola".

It would suggest that the problem is coming from your modem ... ?

----------

## kill

There is no issue with his modem. It is a standard cable modem. It is also the one I have as well as a few other people I know. None of us have issues with ports being blocked at the modem level. In fact the modem cannot block ports. The ISP the modem connects to can however. In the link lesourbe posted the people there seem to have modems confused with nat routers.

----------

## cuchumino

well ok, sorry for the delay, i was busy with stuff today. Read somewhere that i had to activate IP tables on my kernel to use firestarter, which i emerged yesterday. So i did that... and i couldn't get internet after i loaded the iptable ready kernel. 

I got errors something similar to not being able to load the ethernet modules i had (Firewire card, and onboard lan ethernet.)

i was planning to run firestarter and open up the ports that says are natted. 

But... i get an error from firestarter, saying "kernel does not support iptables". but if i activate the iptables module in the kernel, it screws up my internet :S. doesn't let me load the ethernet devices.

Any insight or help on this?

----------

## cuchumino

i doubt its the isp. i use to run BT software on windows without a problem. Never had this kind of stuff happen  :Sad: 

Edit: here is last nights bit torrent session. 

WOW 5 megs in 5 hours! hmmm. that kinda sucks. Sad to say, in windows, i never had this type of problem. All i had to do to get torrents to work and download correctly was open the ports in the firewall.

ive been trying to do the same in linux, but i haven't been able too. Also, i kinda forced myself to use 100% linux because i erased my old windows partition, so i can't go back to windows to download stuff off torrents (which for me would be the only solution at the moment.).  :Sad: 

----------

## kill

Okay well you have given very little information to go on. The only thing I can tell from that screen shot is you do not have NAT issues of any kind due to the fact that the DHT information at the bottom is green. Green means your not NATed. From what I can tell you need to do a little more research on configuring a kernel and get a better understanding on how a system is supposed to work then come back to this topic.

----------

## Headrush

Emerging IPtables is only going to complicate things for you.

Try using a different bittorrent program and see if the issue could be your configuration of Azureus.

----------

## lesourbe

Are you using any default port ?... I know some ISP blocking/restraining the default ports of p2p protocols.

 *Quote:*   

> In the link lesourbe posted the people there seem to have modems confused with nat routers.

 

Indeed, but If you don't use a router or a firewall, the configuration should be pretty simple.

----------

## playahater

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> Are you using any default port ?... I know some ISP blocking/restraining the default ports of p2p protocols.

 

i`m thinking the same thing .. maybe it`s not you .. maybe your ISP is blocking p2p ports .. 

if you are not behind router, or firewall .. and your ISP is not blocking any ports .. then all of your ports should be wide open and .. ofcourse .. you are downloading good (with a lot of seeders and leechers) torrent .. and it is still slow .. try recompiling the bittorrent manager or try another one ..  :Smile: 

that`s what i would do ..  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------

## cuchumino

yes well, it is extremly odd....

i upgraded to azureus 2.4.0.2, and changed to sun-jre-1.5.0 and im still getting the nat error, but im downloading at normal speeds. one curious thing tho. check at the bottom of the azureus window. it has a yellow dot that says DHC firewalled. I haven't set up any firewalls, and again, i didn't have this problem in windows. :S. What might be the problem here?

Check screenshot here  :Razz: 

The good thing is that at least im downloading.   :Very Happy: 

haven't put in solved because im still getting that problem. :S

----------

## playahater

 *cuchumino wrote:*   

> yes well, it is extremly odd....
> 
> i upgraded to azureus 2.4.0.2, and changed to sun-jre-1.5.0 and im still getting the nat error, but im downloading at normal speeds. one curious thing tho. check at the bottom of the azureus window. it has a yellow dot that says DHC firewalled. I haven't set up any firewalls, and again, i didn't have this problem in windows. :S. What might be the problem here?
> 
> Check screenshot here 
> ...

 

why don`t you try some other bittorrent client ?? .. just as an experiment .. 

rtorrent (or something like that) is in my opinnion the best torrent client .. maybe doesn`t have all those options as azureus but it can be run as a deamon and definitely doesn`t need java therefore it doesn`t eat a lot of resources .. or perhaps mldonkey ..

P.S. - I know that the worst answer to some problem is when someone tells you not how to fix your problem but to try some other software .. but in this case .. i think that it is your only option . . :Smile: 

Cheers

----------

## asterix404

I would honestly try a port scanning software, see if your ports are open or blocked. I forget which ones to get though... haven't used it in a while.

----------

## cuchumino

heh playahater, i know. well im quite happy with the download right now. it isn't the best, and im sure it could be better, but meh... its better than nothing.

i tried bit torrent, its pretty slow (slower than azureus), and also appears that i might be NAT/firewalled.

last time i installed gentoo like in dec 2004, i had the same problem. appeared to be NAT/firewall.

----------

## KuroRyu

on the azureus wiki, they said to try a much higher port between 49000 something and 65000 something, i'm using 65500 and it works great!

----------

